# Bisogna uscire da sé



## Leda (22 Maggio 2013)

Bisogna uscire da sé consegnare
i nervi e i pensieri al nulla che non
ha corpo e non soffre. Subire le offese
farsi strappare abiti e voce e allo specchio
ridere dell’estremo lusso di sé
pensando finalmente sono arrivato
a fine viaggio e sono folle vuoto
di voi e di me, questo è il Paradiso
l’Eden il Nirvana di questa terra
e non ce n’è un altro, un altro di me
non nascerà sono irripetibile
non siamo non saremo più, solo
atomi allo sbando cani sciolti
nell’aria, selvaggi, alleggeriti.

Bisogna uscire da sé per entrare
negli altri nel loro dolore come
nella loro gioia entrare nell’erba
negli occhi dei cani nel cuore algido
dei metalli e dei sassi docilmente
entrare ovunque dicendo scusate
non siamo invadenti ma è per conoscenza
siamo divisi solo in apparenza
ad ognuno la sua parte e la sua voce
e la sua futura polvere. Sapete
chi siete e dove andate? Amateci
fate finta di parlarci compatirci
anche noi come voi siamo gli attori
di questa tragedia d’odio e amore.
*

Lucetta Frisa - da “Sequenza dell’uscire da sé”


----------

